
Want to raise a series A? Be smarter at seed - replicatorblog
https://hackernoon.com/want-to-raise-a-series-a-be-smarter-at-seed-e40a42f21c4e
======
joeblow9999
This article makes me wonder what planet I'm on.

" I’ve seen bright seniors in college trying to raise money for pre-product
startups at a $10M pre-money valuation. "

Wat?

"Capital is easy to come by, historically speaking, and this leads many
startups to treat it as a perennial resource."

Raising money is hard and it's not easy to get capital.

